
Pen vs. Pen: Dealing With A Copycat By Naming & Shaming - rpledge
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120824/08241820146/pen-vs-pen-dealing-with-copycat-naming-shaming.shtml
======
ChuckMcM
Wow, this is a pretty sad story.

